# Eating less



## shann730 (Apr 29, 2014)

For the last week and half Bella has been eating less than normal. Until now she's been eating 1/4 cup of her cat food every other day. Now it's lasting three or four days. One day she hardly touches it the next she eats a lot. Only started giving her anything other than her food yesterday when I gave her three mealworms after her foot bath. 

Her food hasn't changed and it's kept in an airtight container so it should be fresh. I did change her bedding at the beginning of the month from the care Fresh artificial alpine to care fresh paper bedding, if that could matter. She also just started using her wheel about that time.

I'm not sure what you'd need to know about her so...4 months, born April 14 this year. She weighs 290 oz. She was just at the vet on July 30 for a physical. She eats Merrick and Nurtuo weight control (just the second is weight control). She's still drinking, it's empty every day and there's a ton of wet paper where's she's peed next to her litter box. She doesn't use her wheel every day, most days she does but if I've had her out a lot (neighborhood children are fascinated with her) or if the dog has been unusually loud. Or I've noticed on really rainy days when even with the lights on it's not as bright in the house, she won't use it. On days she doesn't use it I find almost no feces anywhere, saves all for me when I clean the cage. 

If you need anything else let me know.

Oh! She may be quilling? I'm finding quills everywhere when she's been out or when I clean the cage but I don't see any bald spots or anything different and I don't really know what I'm looking for.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Even in an air tight container it can still get stale. How long have you had it? 

Also she should get fresh food every day. I wouldn't leave her food in her cage longer than 24 hours. 

Quilling can cause a decrease in appetite but it shouldn't be extreme. 

I would suggest to start counting kibble everyday and monitoring her food intake until she's back to normal. 

Also her water dish shouldn't be empty. You should get a bigger one so she has plenty of water all the time. 

Sometimes they just eat different amounts too. For no reason. 

Check temperature, poop and pee and make sure it all looks normal.


----------



## shann730 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've only had the food since the beginning of July. I got it when I picked her up from the breeder. And thank you so much for the advice I'll start doing that. She's my first hedgehog, first pet smaller than a cat really. My dog or cat don't eat for a day or two I just assume they'll eat when they're hungry but I would assume something so small can't go quite as long without eating.


----------

